# MS-8



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if anybody posted this already, but it seems like a good deal to me
JBL MS-8 Mobile Audio System Integration Processor | eBay


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

"With original factory warranty." Nice.


----------

